# Haters going to hate



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

^ first hater of today! clap clap clap lool


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> :facepalm:


:laugh: 

both subjects are missin' things on the sides...

her hair, and the TT's side skirts 


finish the damn car already, then take glamor shots :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This was my comment. I was just to lazy to type it lol. The carbon looks cool in the sun tho.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Why is there an Asian boy in front of that XL Transformer?


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

:facepalm: Duh! The transformer was made in Asia....

Come on now. :wave:


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

CHOKE YOURSELF
:wave:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I get it now. This is to raise money for a poor orphan, right? I mean that boy's jeans are basically rags. And he's wearing girl shoes. Poor kid.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Right on! Lol.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> :facepalm: Duh! The transformer was made in Asia....
> 
> Come on now. :wave:


Duuuudeee everything is made in china now. Even the Japanese transformers. Everyone knows that!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


>


I think this is the perfect male sweat shop slave to go with this car in a photo ......I'm not sure because its hard to come by these things but this might just be an epic fail 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

^ True Story! Doing it Big ! 

Sent from my COMPUTER using MY KEYBOARD!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Epic fail? The man or the car? Oh wait....girl or the car?


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

The man and the car is the epic.. the car just a fail but its a okay fail :thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> The man and the car is the epic.. the car just a fail but its a okay fail :thumbup:


Thank god you could hate it with us ....glad to know you are normal on the inside :thumbup:

Sent from my PC36100 while ****ing your mom


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I am! 

I bet my moms the only girl you could get.. Good for ya!

Aren't you suppose to be... umm guarding something? Lol.


Sent from my phone WHILE in the national Guard not doing anything :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Thank god you could hate it with us ....glad to know you are normal on the inside :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 while ****ing your mom


While ****ing your mom. Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> I am!
> 
> I bet my moms the only girl you could get.. Good for ya!
> 
> ...


You really like getting your threads locked don't you? Kids these days. No respect.....dick


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Im not the one that said anything about mothers..

But thats cool! Maybe the mods will lay the ban hammer on yall


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Im not the one that said anything about mothers..
> 
> But thats cool! Maybe the mods will lay the ban hammer on yall


Your really something haha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

True story I'm actually guarding this woman in a maximum security cell because apparently if she would reproduce again it would be a national disaster......wait its your mom 

Sent from my PC36100 while in skanktanamo bay


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> But thats cool! Maybe the mods will lay the ban hammer on yall


I'm sure they will.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

all that wheel well gap makes my eyes hurt.....:thumbup:


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

:facepalm:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Morio said:


> all that wheel well gap makes my eyes hurt.....:thumbup:



Atleast you diden't say anything about the model hurting your eyes! :laugh:

What we eating opcorn: for? I aint playing with those 2 kids that still use momma jokes cause they can't come up with anything better.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

You guys are just so wrong...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Really...? Are you all doing this _again_? 

wtf is wrong with _ALL_ you guys... :facepalm::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> Atleast you diden't say anything about the model hurting your eyes! :laugh:
> 
> What we eating opcorn: for? I aint playing with those 2 kids that still use momma jokes cause they can't come up with anything better.


1 I'm not a kid (coming from the kid with the name cableKID)
2 I did not make the joke, which you started. I mearly laughed at it because your mocking clearly backfired on you. 
3 We aren't playing. We are trying to help you make your car look good. I'm in serious question of your judgement if you think it looks good. I understand you don't have all the money to throw into it right away. None of us do for any of our cars. But you have half a body kit on a car with stock motor, stock suspension, and stock wheels. Please stop spending your money on photo shoots and put it into your car. Oh and # 3 isn't me being an ass hole. Its the honest truth and opinion. Call me a hater all you want. Hater>Liars. 
eace:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

opcorn: i like it thread, its kinda funny.....


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> 3 We aren't playing. We are trying to help you make your car look good. I'm in serious question of your judgement if you think it looks good. I understand you don't have all the money to throw into it right away. None of us do for any of our cars. But you have half a body kit on a car with stock motor, stock suspension, and stock wheels. Please stop spending your money on photo shoots and put it into your car. Oh and # 3 isn't me being an ass hole. Its the honest truth and opinion. Call me a hater all you want. Hater>Liars.
> eace:


Gets it, except has pink wheels. Lol


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

:laugh: lol cable. i am happy to see you decide to keep the car, and no comments about the pictures


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> Gets it, except has pink wheels. Lol


I was waiting for that one


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)




----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

cincyTT said:


>


:laugh: wow my gut hurts now....


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The funny part about the photo is that the chick is about as quality as the car. Both hard to look at, and hard to look away.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

i'm just tryin to figure out what species that is. 

Everyones got AIDS.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

trixx said:


> :laugh:
> 
> both subjects are missin' things on the sides...
> 
> her hair, and the TT's side skirts


lol


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow that chick is wrecked the funny thing is she thinks she looks hot.that's one you need a couple shoots for scratch that maybe the bottle depends how my weeks going lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

225TTRoadster said:


> Everyones got AIDS.


AIDS!


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*No way!*



20v master said:


> Why is there an Asian boy in front of that XL Transformer?


Now thats funny!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

225TTRoadster said:


> Everyones got AIDS.


Not HIV but full blown AIDS

http://youtu.be/2N3dI-j6enA


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Ew.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

opcorn:










EDIT: You know I was trying to think of something witty to say here but I'm just speechless. :facepalm:

EDIT AGAIN: Oh here it is, I couldn't find it the first time around



cablekid said:


> Aren't you suppose to be... umm guarding something? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my phone WHILE in the national Guard not doing anything :thumbup:


I'm not exactly sure why an individual would say anything like this but you are a very sad and pathetic person. Obviously you have no idea who or what the national guard is or does. Earthquakes, floods, tornadoes, hurricanes, tsunamis... etc etc. Guess who's there to save your @ss? Also just because the name suggests guarding our homeland doesn't mean these guys aren't shipped out overseas. Your a f*cking idiot and f*ck you for being one. There's a thin line between stupidity and just having balls and you have no balls. I can continue but you're not worth my effort.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

cincyTT said:


>


ROFL NATE you kill me sometimes hahahahahahaha

Avoid this trashy style too, just as bad hahaha --









in all honesty cablekid your car doesnt look that horrible, just needs some finishing touches thats all. 

but i have to agree with the rest of the guys about that asian girl, call in a substitution for a nice blondy 
nice clean and simple


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

PSU said:


> Ew.


How did you find your way in here? :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DurTTy said:


> in all honesty cablekid your car doesnt look that horrible, just needs some finishing touches thats all


This. What are your next plans for it?


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

:sly: no bueno.

tell your girl to grow hair on the side of your head and have your car grow sideskirts and some wheels.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> This. What are your next plans for it?


the font bumper is not my style, but at least it was put together properly for the guy

1.) since he is going for that CF/UK TTRS look, then either paint the mirrors black or wrap the side mirrors in either black CF vinyl or the CF mirror covers 

2.) new rims - a must on TTs 

3.) since that bumper sticks out beyond the oem skirts, maybe some votex skirts(which are relatively cheap) will even out the car's dimensions. 


like is said nothing too crazy, just some finishing touches and deletion of ugly models.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Prob 

Side Skirts/Black Mirrors/and Bigger Turbo..


And i guess thats whats you get with a free photoshoot ha.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Prob
> 
> Side Skirts/Black Mirrors/and Bigger Turbo..
> 
> ...


I actually know someone with a already painted never used votex kit for sale .....and I think he's parting it out.....I bought it then sold them to him when I decided to get the regula ......it would save you some money 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Find out how much for me


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Find out how much for me


He's selling it on here in the Audi parts forum ....I haven't talked to him since January 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Zig is selling it? WTF I need to have a talk with him


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Zig is selling it? WTF I need to have a talk with him


Yeah I saw it up two days ago

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Op u should definitely do a headlight mod get rid of the reflectors and and get some smoked corners .definitly get rims and lower it just my 2 cents


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

01ttgt28 said:


> Op u should definitely do a headlight mod get rid of the reflectors and and get some smoked corners .definitly get rims and lower it just my 2 cents


Just did mine....actually got the inserts painted to match my trim 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

cincyTT said:


> Not HIV but full blown AIDS
> 
> http://youtu.be/2N3dI-j6enA


This one is better!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6szE_qmzavQ


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

cablekid said:


> Prob
> 
> Side Skirts/Black Mirrors/and Bigger Turbo..
> 
> ...



You got what you paid for thats for sure...










KISS

Keep It Simple Stupid

Hot blonde, pink bikini, stock rear, +100 internetz!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

G'D60 said:


>


If her boney ass broke my spoiler I would punch her in the clam


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> If her boney ass broke my spoiler I would punch her in the clam


Bahahahaha


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

cablekid said:


>


This is wang, wang had b1tch tits.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> If her boney ass broke my spoiler I would punch her in the clam


LMFAO.......so much win


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

TT's are very hard cars to modify when it comes to kits. I hate people that throw big ass body kits on this car. (which seems to be in the making with this one... minus sideskirts etc) This isnt fast and the furious. We are not rice here.

The TT is perfect the way it is, ... minor minor body enhancements are ok, otherwise, DONT TOUCH IT.

The TT has a tight ass, and cute rack in the front. She was made beautiful from the factory. Focus on the motor, suspension and wheels, because she already turns heads.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol, even the new girl gets it. And yes, it is quite a nice ass.


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dont know whats worse.The asian boy,asianaised(even a word) TT or those skinny azz blondes 
What ever happen to women with curves???:rolleyes


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Lol, even the new girl gets it. And yes, it is quite a nice ass.



haha i am not a "new" girl to the scene. i just dont post very often. had a jetta vr6, and 2 TT's.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

thelmuffingirl said:


> and 2 TT's.


HAHA don't most girls? Sorry I had to go there. :laugh:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

MKllllvr28 said:


> HAHA don't most girls? Sorry I had to go there. :laugh:


This thread is like an accident scene...I just cannot look away.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Themuffengirl, did you get your TT from Matt?
If so back off guys, she's more legit then all the newbs on here lol


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

thelmuffingirl said:


> TT's are very hard cars to modify when it comes to kits. I hate people that throw big ass body kits on this car. (which seems to be in the making with this one... minus sideskirts etc) This isnt fast and the furious. We are not rice here.
> 
> The TT is perfect the way it is, ... minor minor body enhancements are ok, otherwise, DONT TOUCH IT.
> 
> The TT has a tight ass, and cute rack in the front. She was made beautiful from the factory. Focus on the motor, suspension and wheels, because she already turns heads.


She's still tight just with a lot more curve.....I got a thing for wide asses.....on my cars of course :thumbup:

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Themuffengirl, did you get your TT from Matt?
> If so back off guys, she's more legit then all the newbs on here lol


 Yeah plus she's vicious lol I wouldn't *uck with her


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Yeah plus she's vicious lol I wouldn't *uck with her


You make her sound like a wild animal lol


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> You make her sound like a wild animal lol


No no no just a very independent strong woman who will kill you hahahahaha jk jk XD

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Themuffengirl, did you get your TT from Matt?
> If so back off guys, she's more legit then all the newbs on here lol


Yup that's me! Do you know matt or something? I've done a lot more work to the car since I bought it from him, she's doing great. I take care of my cars

Also I don't need to hire ugly models to make my car look good, lol I can just Stan infront of it myself ha!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

pics or gtfo


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

thelmuffingirl said:


> Yup that's me! Do you know matt or something? I've done a lot more work to the car since I bought it from him, she's doing great. I take care of my cars
> 
> Also I don't need to hire ugly models to make my car look good, lol I can just Stan infront of it myself ha!


X1000000  

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

thelmuffingirl said:


> Yup that's me! Do you know matt or something? I've done a lot more work to the car since I bought it from him, she's doing great. I take care of my cars
> 
> Also I don't need to hire ugly models to make my car look good, lol I can just Stan infront of it myself ha!


Yeah I'm friends with Matt. He lives half an hour away. I was sad when he sold it. All he told me was some chic from Jersey bought it lol. Oh and btw his new s4 is the tits:thumbup:. Oh and yeah I guess Brent knows you too lol


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

haha yup, and yeah ill probably be staying with matt at h2o so ill see his s4 then.


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

theres a picture of me somewhere on vortex, but idk where it went


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

thelmuffingirl said:


> haha yup, and yeah ill probably be staying with matt at h2o so ill see his s4 then.


Well in that case I'll prob meet you then since I'm bound to see him at some point


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Played tt and muffingirl sittin in a tree.... K I S S I N G.... Get a room! :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Played tt and muffingirl sittin in a tree.... K I S S I N G.... Get a room! :laugh:


+1 :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Played tt and muffingirl sittin in a tree.... K I S S I N G.... Get a room! :laugh:


Hahaha 
Throwing on my interweb charm


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

"always remember to bring a towel"


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hahaha
> Throwing on my interweb charm


Rofls


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Rofls


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This is the most off topic we've ever been lol. Bad thread turned good


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Bad thread turned good


Yeah! You may have just found your soulmate! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Yeah! You may have just found your soulmate! :laugh::laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Tempes_TT said:


> Yeah! You may have just found your soulmate! :laugh::laugh:


you boys are so gay. :facepalm:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

thelmuffingirl said:


> you boys are so gay. :facepalm:


For reals.. Im surprised nobody has tried to pull your hair and run away yet.opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> For reals.. Im surprised nobody has tried to pull your hair and run away yet.opcorn:


Lmao. We are all children at heart.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

thelmuffingirl said:


> you boys are so gay. :facepalm:





PLAYED TT said:


> Lmao. We are all children at heart.


+1 on that, I just had to play along.

I apologize! lol I can get a little :screwy: some times


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> I can get a little :screwy: some times


like the OP
I kid


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't want to touch this thread with a ten foot pole (but i can't resist)

however, I wouldn't touch cablekids "model" with a 20 foot pole:laugh:


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Audi Boy TT said:


> I don't want to touch this thread with a ten foot pole (but i can't resist)
> 
> however, I wouldn't touch cablekids "model" with a 20 foot pole:laugh:



_*IF *_the model was hot, would you have liked the car ? 

random, i know, but the thought just occurred to me... :screwy:

poll?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DurTTy said:


> _*IF *_the model was hot, would you have liked the car ?
> 
> random, i know, but the thought just occurred to me... :screwy:
> 
> poll?


no


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

DurTTy said:


> _*IF *_the model was hot, would you have liked the car ?
> 
> random, i know, but the thought just occurred to me... :screwy:
> 
> poll?


no :thumbdown:


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

The car sucks,the model made it even worse.
A hot model,wouldnt make the car look good,but would make this thread more enjoyable.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Hot model and car pics coming soon......(like a week and a half)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Hot model and car pics coming soon......(like a week and a half)


So I'm not taking them now? 
Cool

:laugh:



Random thought:
That poll idea sounds like a good idea lol


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

DurTTy said:


> _*IF *_the model was hot, would you have liked the car ?
> 
> random, i know, but the thought just occurred to me... :screwy:
> 
> poll?


no:thumbdown:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> So I'm not taking them now?
> Cool
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


You are ...don't get so touchy haha why do you think it says a week and a half haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> You are ...don't get so touchy haha why do you think it says a week and a half haha


Good. I don't want to miss out :laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Good. I don't want to miss out :laugh:


Lmfao Def not one to miss out on


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Woahwoah woah! Why don't I get a photographer! I'm hotter than Brent anyway


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

thelmuffingirl said:


> Woahwoah woah! Why don't I get a photographer! I'm hotter than Brent anyway


Woah I rock a pretty sexy look in a wig and a skirt......no my one ex who models wants to do a photo shoot with my car when she gets back from shooting in Florida


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

thelmuffingirl said:


> Woahwoah woah! Why don't I get a photographer! I'm hotter than Brent anyway


I dont know, Brents pretty hot... Wait, what? Whos Brent and why dont we have a side by side pics of you and brent to compare hottness? For all we know, your not even a girl. For all we know your this guy..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmPmIJyi0sc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Blaaahhhh! Excuses, I need to get pictures next to my car


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Maybe you can show us this front lip that was designed and made by you too?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

thelmuffingirl said:


> Blaaahhhh! Excuses, I need to get pictures next to my car


Well if you want you can come and join our photo shoot ...but wait that would mean you'd have to make time in your busy schedule :laugh: hahaha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

taifighter said:


> Maybe you can show us this front lip that was designed and made by you too?


I've seen the lip its really legit :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like I have plenty of ic: taking to do


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

taifighter said:


> Maybe you can show us this front lip that was designed and made by you too?


you'll see it, my cars in the paint booth right now, also I need to find a place that sells duraglass to do some finishing touches.... Any ideas?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

You know, this thread isnt so bad at all! Well, after passing the first few pages :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Its more or less the chat about whatever rambling tread lol


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Its more or less the chat about whatever rambling tread lol


Yet it's still better than the original subject matter


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

This is one of the only photos i have of the custom lip... kinda hard to see though, and needs more work


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Meghan, like ive said, to me it looks like its just a cupra lip, but i did see the making off it pictures.
Why didn't you just get the cupra lip and be done??

idk if i should even say anything because your car looks better than mine anyways :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> to me it looks like its just a cupra lip.
> 
> idk if i should even say anything because your car looks better than mine anyways :thumbup:


All I have to say wow! 

Thats the best color to have on the TT! Absolutely love it! :thumbup: and as it was said, it does look very much like the cupra lip. Either way, very nice job! looks clean! 

I WANT MORE! :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

thelmuffingirl said:


> This is one of the only photos i have of the custom lip... kinda hard to see though, and needs more work





Mantvis said:


> to me it looks like its just a cupra lip.
> 
> idk if i should even say anything because your car looks better than mine anyways :thumbup:


All I have to say wow! 

Thats the best color to have on the TT! Absolutely love it! :thumbup: and as it was said, it does look very much like the cupra lip. Either way, very nice job! looks clean! 

I WANT MORE! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Some close ups are needed!


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

That def does look like the Seat Leon Cupra R lip. I would be interested to know what it is if it actually isn't one.


















Charlie


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

CharlieTT said:


> That def does look like the Seat Leon Cupra R lip. I would be interested to know what it is if it actually isn't one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen it in person and close up and it doesn't look like that ......I got pictures of her hand making it somewhere


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> That def does look like the Seat Leon Cupra R lip. I would be interested to know what it is if it actually isn't one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess you'll have to come visit your US friends in OCMD during the last weekend of September to see it :wave:


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

i was actually basing the lip off the* Rs4 bumper*, my lip is way thicker than the cupra lip. plus i ****ing made it!!! bam!! hahahaha, hand made, it was a bitch and a half but i love putting my own work into my car.










Because i like how the bumper flares out on the sides, and goes in, in the middle.... i was going to do those 3 lines in the middle too, but i figured that would be too much, and take away from the subtle curves of the TT body. cause i dont like ricer looking body kits etc, i like to do sleek things to my TT to accent its natural curves. i want people to be like.. wait, is that... stock? or is it? but whatever it is, it looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

here are some pics of the process....




























these were pictures in its early stages, i did way more tweaking


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

thelmuffingirl said:


> plus i ****ing made it!!! bam!! hahahaha, hand made, it was a bitch and a half but i love putting my own work into my car.


Uh,..Guys.., I think Im in love..:heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

thelmuffingirl said:


> cause i dont like ricer looking body kits etc


I lol'd


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Uh,..Guys.., I think Im in love..:heart:


:laugh:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Uh,..Guys.., I think Im in love..:heart:


I think I am too! The car looks good and clean, but when a girl can do her own work, it's a hole new level of hot ! I saw the car in person at waterfest, it was parked in front of my TT at the 42 Draft Designs booth, I even said Hi and mentioned that I like the car but forgot to say that I'm in love !


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

madmax199 said:


> I think I am too! The car looks good and clean, but when a girl can do her own work, it's a hole new level of hot ! I saw the car in person at waterfest, it was parked in front of my TT at the 42 Draft Designs booth, I even said Hi and mentioned that I like the car but forgot to say that I'm in love !


Omg are you the guy that has the roadster doing autocross? :wave: Cause I was watching you! You were the best one out there! Hahahhah I even yelled oh baby take me for a ride! But obv you couldn't hear me, hahaha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

thelmuffingirl said:


> Omg are you the guy that has the roadster doing autocross? :wave: Cause I was watching you! You were the best one out there! Hahahhah I even yelled oh baby take me for a ride! But obv you couldn't hear me, hahaha


That's certainly max!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I lol'd


Hey .....you two watch your mouths.....I live my life a quarter of a mile at a time....


----------



## EIPtuningR32 (May 3, 2008)

wtf


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Hey .....you two watch your mouths.....I live my life a quarter of a mile at a time....


Just messin bro.....I mean son hahahahaha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

thelmuffingirl said:


> oh baby take me for a ride! But obv you couldn't hear me, hahaha


Someone's kicking himself right now :laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Just messin bro.....I mean son hahahahaha


Hahahaha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Hahahaha


That better have made your day. Did you get your lenses back together? I've been waiting for a distress call/txt but never got one.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> That better have made your day. Did you get your lenses back together? I've been waiting for a distress call/txt but never got one.


Doing it this weekend been putting it off
I got Skype on my phone


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Doing it this weekend been putting it off
> I got Skype on my phone


Alright just let me know


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Alright just let me know


Need your Skype name lol


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

I was wondering what all the hype was about him returning to the forum. Then I came across this gem. Simply awesome. Hope you get another TT!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh god why did you bump this. Now the world will end!


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*cute chick!*

I like how the holes in her jeans mimic the gaping holes in the front end!

They probably have the same co-efficient of drag.

No *hate* here....nor on any post I saw....are you feeling a little defensive while you post up to the world 'look at me!'


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Oh god why did you bump this. Now the world will end!


:wave: :laugh:


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

man that tranny with the crap prison tats is as bad as the abortion pile behind him/her


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Wait what happened to this one?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Wait what happened to this one?


The bigger question is how and where have you been buddy? It's been a long time...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Wait what happened to this one?


Anyway. What's up Brent


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Sold it to a kid in West Virgina.

I think i made history on this forum. Ha


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

cablekid said:


> Sold it to a kid in West Virgina.
> 
> I think i made history on this forum. Ha


awhhhh poor kid...
Yes, yes you did


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

cablekid said:


> Sold it to a kid in West Virgina.
> 
> I think i made history on this forum. Ha


What do u drive now


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> Sold it to a kid in West Virgina.
> 
> I think i made history on this forum. Ha


Yup def did


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

being that you seem quite happy to get out of that vehicle, I hope this brings no offense to you. 


GOOD RIDDANCE!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I think his second time around would be much better. More motor. Less body kit


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I prob wont be getting another TT any time soon ha.



01ttgt28 said:


> What do u drive now


2001 F250 for work and 2004 M3.

Both have been kept stock. Haha no body kits this time.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Pics


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

cablekid said:


> *Both have been kept stock. Haha no body kits this time*.


Proof or its a lie


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Anyway. What's up Brent


Not much man what happened to you? I can't even find you on FB anymore



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> The bigger question is how and where have you been buddy? It's been a long time...


I've been fantastic, the Audi took a back burner, spent all last spring and summer on my bike and boat and since my Audi needs a clutch she's just been collecting dust


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Not much man what happened to you? I can't even find you on FB anymore
> 
> 
> 
> I've been fantastic, the Audi took a back burner, spent all last spring and summer on my bike and boat and since my Audi needs a clutch she's just been collecting dust


Nah I deactivated that haha. Too much drama and ****. Fix that clutch before summer and come out for some meets again!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Nah I deactivated that haha. Too much drama and ****. Fix that clutch before summer and come out for some meets again!


Yeah I use facebook as my don't give a **** outlet. I think I just might do that. Meh I'll come to some, I just can't stay away from the water when its nice out.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Yeah I use facebook as my don't give a **** outlet. I think I just might do that. Meh I'll come to some, I just can't stay away from the water when its nice out.


Yeah Ive been biking and kayaking all summer. TT had no love


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah Ive been biking and kayaking all summer. TT had no love


it's a shame


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah


----------

